# fiio e11, e5, or cmoybb



## joyog

I have been looking at portable amps under $100.  It would be used with an Ipod touch with audeo pfe 112's or sennheiser HD238's.  First off, do I even need an amp for this set up?  I do have the volume at about 80 to 90% most of the time.  Would I gain any sound quality with an amp?
   
  I have narrowed my search down to 3 amps:  the Fiio E5, E11 or cmoybb.  I am thinking of just getting an E5 and see how it works with my set up and if there is a noticeable difference maybe upgrade to the E11 at a later time or build a cmoybb.  Any thoughts or insight is greatly appreciated.
   
  thanks in advance,
   
  Jeff


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Don`t waste your time with an E5.
   
  Add ibasso T3 to that list also.


----------



## wilzc

Quote: 





expatinjapan said:


> Don`t waste your time with an E5.
> 
> Add ibasso T3 to that list also.


 

  
  T3 will be slightly over 100 however.  119 + shipping. They'll be closer to 150 than 100.


----------



## Brooko

Quote: 





cliffroyroycole said:


> Definitely CmoyBB v3 from JDS labs for $65 shipped on ebay or via JDS Labs direct. A true value and I have owned both the E7 and E5. The JDS amp rocks, no doubt about it.


 


 He was talking Cmoy vs E5 vs E11 though - not vs E7.  E7 and E11 totally different - form factor, use, amplification level.  I'd also say that the E11 is warmer than the E7.
   
  I agree with you on the JDS Cmoy though - it's great value.
   
  OP - you won't go wrong with either the E11 or the JDS Cmoy.  Personally I like the E11 better (size, rechargeable battery, nicely targeted bass boost) - but I only got to hear the Cmoy for a few minutes, and it has a fantastic sound as well.  I'd describe both as being 'warm'.  Both very good value for money IMO.


----------



## Brooko

And here's a good link for a comparison - all sub $100
http://www.headfonia.com/music-on-a-budget-sub-100-portable-amps-shootout/


----------



## HynchSidrick

jds cmoy x3. e11 for power, cmoy for musicality


----------



## Nagasaki_Kid

don't forget to take opamp rolling into the equation when deciding


----------



## joyog

Brooko thanks for the link.  I did read through that and that is how I narrowed down the field for sub $100 amps.
   
  Would I see no benefit in the Fiio E5 with the PFE's or Senn's?  I am looking for a bigger sound stage and clearer highs and improved bass.


----------



## cptindustry

I would say cmoy or mini3. I've seen amb mini3s go for under 100 occasionally.


----------



## T-Willi

E11 alllll day everyyyday haha


----------



## LJH01

I was in the same boat two weeks ago.  I wanted to amp my Iphone 4 for use with my RE0's, HF5's, DBA-02's, and S4's through the LOD.  I had been waiting for the E11 for a number of months but as the reviews came out I was not sure about the E11 any longer.  After reading the above thread on sub $100 amps I decided on the JDS Cmoy and could not be happier.  I was shocked by what they did for the sound, especially on the HF5's, they just sound so much "bigger".  The Cmoy seems to make the sound a wee bit warmer but I am loving it.
   
  With that said one of these days I want to try the E11.
   
   
   
  Cheers,
  Jim


----------



## joyog

I kind  of like the ability to tweak the cmoy and if I were to go that route I think I would want to build it.  I like the compactness of the E11 and if it performs like the cmoy then I would probably to with it.  I just want to know how the amps will effect the performance of my PFEs and Senn's.  IF both amps will do the same for both my headphones then the E11 would be better for me because is it compact, already built, and the batteries are rechargeable.  I am soo confused!!!


----------



## c64

get the e7 it's always going to be more popular and hold better resale value as people will want them to match with e9's.


----------



## Spunky424

Very dissappointed in the E5's performance.


----------



## mooshimuushi

The JDS Labs CMOYBB is rechargeable (well, home use-able). The can charge it or use it via using a 9-24v DC Adapter having 1.3mm x 3.5mm DC jack, and to tell you the truth? I can't find any DC adapter fitting those criteria in Australia. Thus, I'm a little bit pooed.
   
   
   
  Quote: JDS Labs 





> Any regulated 9-24V DC power adapter with a 1.3mm x 3.5mm DC jack can be used to power the cMoyBB amplifier. Plugging in a DC power adapter automatically and safely disconnects the 9V battery (it is not a charging circuit).


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





mooshimuushi said:


> The JDS Labs CMOYBB is rechargeable (well, home use-able). The can charge it or use it via using a 9-24v DC Adapter having 1.3mm x 3.5mm DC jack, and to tell you the truth? I can't find any DC adapter fitting those criteria in Australia. Thus, I'm a little bit pooed.


 

 Have you checked out Element14 / Farnell yet?


----------



## mooshimuushi

Quote: 





clieos said:


> Have you checked out Element14 / Farnell yet?


 


  For me, I can't find anything.


----------



## ClieOS

RS Online has a much larger selection of AC adapters, take a look.
   
  [EDIT] I notice there are different socket used on different version of cmoyBB. You might want to confirm with JDS about what socket is used in your cmoyBB before getting the adapter.


----------



## mooshimuushi

Quote: 





clieos said:


> RS Online has a much larger selection of AC adapters, take a look.
> 
> [EDIT] I notice there are different socket used on different version of cmoyBB. You might want to confirm with JDS about what socket is used in your cmoyBB before getting the adapter.


 


  Sorry, I completely forgot. Here is the instruction, which give more information about the DC Adapter. I have no idea what it's saying, but I somewhat get the basic. 
   
  http://www.jdslabs.com/pdf/Instructions_203.pdf
   
  I hope you can help out a little more ^^"


----------



## gaspir324

digiZoid ZO for bassboost. You need to contact them in order to have it now since ZO v2 is coming soon.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





mooshimuushi said:


> I hope you can help out a little more ^^"


 
This should fit your need. It has all the tips and it can output 12v regulated. The only problem is it doesn't come with Aussie plug type. You will need to get a plug adapter, which is fairly easy to find in big chain electronic store.


----------



## Revy

Definitely not the E5, but yes to the E11/cMoyBB.


----------



## mooshimuushi

Quote: 





clieos said:


> This should fit your need. It has all the tips and it can output 12v regulated. The only problem is it doesn't come with Aussie plug type. You will need to get a plug adapter, which is fairly easy to find in big chain electronic store.


 


  Your product that you linked was discontinued, so I found this instead!
   
  I hope it's that same and THANK YOU SO MUCH! I couldn't find this in the catalog. I kept finding different products for some reason


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





mooshimuushi said:


> Your product that you linked was discontinued, so I found this instead!
> 
> I hope it's that same and THANK YOU SO MUCH! I couldn't find this in the catalog. I kept finding different products for some reason


 
  I don't see any link.


----------



## mooshimuushi

Quote: 





clieos said:


> I don't see any link.


 


  Oooh crud. Forgot 

 http://australia.rs-online.com/web/search/searchBrowseAction.html?method=getProduct&R=6158880&cm_vc=av_au#


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





mooshimuushi said:


> Oooh crud. Forgot
> 
> http://australia.rs-online.com/web/search/searchBrowseAction.html?method=getProduct&R=6158880&cm_vc=av_au#


 
  That is unregulated. Generally speaking a regulated supply is better. But given cmoyBB can accept a wide range of DC, you should be okay if you want to use this. Alternatively, I found this. Just a little more expensive, but it is a switch mode (generally a bit more noisy than linear adapter).


----------



## mooshimuushi

Quote: 





clieos said:


> That is unregulated. Generally speaking a regulated supply is better. But given cmoyBB can accept a wide range of DC, you should be okay if you want to use this. Alternatively, I found this. Just a little more expensive, but it is a switch mode (generally a bit more noisy than linear adapter).


 

  What about the jack? There's is only an outer diameter of 3.5mm (I think). Would the jack fit in the Cmoy?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





mooshimuushi said:


> What about the jack? There's is only an outer diameter of 3.5mm (I think). Would the jack fit in the Cmoy?


 

 Well, strictly speaking, neither adapter has 1.3x3.5. The one you listed is 1.35x3.5; the one I listed has a H plug (1.3x3.4). In theory both should fit, but I guess you need to try them to confirm.


----------



## bootdsc

If you want to use a mains adapter it is vary simple, you just need a voltage regulator some resistors and caps. Here is a link to the site i used 
   
http://diyaudioprojects.com/Technical/Voltage-Regulator/
   
  good lust with the cmoybb, I recently built tangents cmoy with a few mods and it sounds great. I'm sure you will like it having the cmoy vs non-amped source.


----------

